# Handicap Ramp



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

My wife has muscular dystrophy and can't do stairs with more than a 3" riser. So a friend of mine whose a master welder put together this ramp with me and it worked great. It's 100% aluminum, the front is bolted to the folding stairs and the handrail is pinned to the base. Using scrap pieces, we put this together for $180. There is a local machinist who makes electric lifts for RVs for $1600. Probably have to do that someday but for now this works great


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

That is awesome...looks very professional. And, whats more awesome is that you continue to enjoy the great outdoors and all that life has to offer. Great job, great job, great job!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> That is awesome...looks very professional. And, whats more awesome is that you continue to enjoy the great outdoors and all that life has to offer. Great job, great job, great job!


Gee thanks--


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so I am trying to figure out your dog's name...2DAS? Care to throw me a bone? Todays?


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice Mod. Glad to see away you and your wife can still enjoy camping. Plus is looks nice and very professional


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> Okay, so I am trying to figure out your dog's name...2DAS? Care to throw me a bone? Todays?


Hi----2DAS stands for two darling Australian Shepherds--Mocha & Molly


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

beth323 said:


> Looks like a nice Mod. Glad to see away you and your wife can still enjoy camping. Plus is looks nice and very professional


 Thanks alot----and thanks to my wonderful neighbor who came up with the design


----------



## Wendym2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Where do you put the ramp while on the road? Is it very heavy? I need something for Mom.......and don't want the expense etc of a lift. She can use a walker to get in and out of the house so this would work well. But I would need to be able to manage it by myself.

thanks!

Wendy


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

can you please take a few detailed pics and perhaps add some dimensions as our now almost 10 yr old retriever (Jake) would love this! Thanks in advance...


----------

